# Ratty bald patches (pictures) help!



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

All four of my girls have the same patch that seems to be getting progressively worse. I have treated them for mites a few times thinking that's what it may have been but something tells me this is behavioural as i see them grooming each other here. Should I be worried? Could it be something more serious? They will be around 1 yr 7 months now (all sisters, only a rough age as adopted with not much info) fighting has become a little more common lately too, but nothing has changed environmentally so very confused! 









Not very clear pictures as they were wanting to run around for free time!! 









They also seemed to have slowed down a lot lately and more human orientated whereas before 3 of the 4 preferred their own company... Help :-( 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Emyhb22 said:


> All four of my girls have the same patch that seems to be getting progressively worse. I have treated them for mites a few times thinking that's what it may have been but something tells me this is behavioural as i see them grooming each other here. Should I be worried? Could it be something more serious? They will be around 1 yr 7 months now (all sisters, only a rough age as adopted with not much info) fighting has become a little more common lately too, but nothing has changed environmentally so very confused!


I would watch all your girls in the cage, see if one of them is pinning her sisters and powergrooming those shoulders...it looks like barbering to me (chewing off of the fur, a nervous habit like chewing fingernails with us).

Most rats will barber themselves, and you will see bare forearms, and shoulders, but some will only barber others...I had one girl who insisted on barbering OTHER rats forelegs, and she would dive underneath them, grab the leg and do it...while they eeped pitifully LOL Its harmless and y0ou cannot stop them.

Posie was the dominant sister in this group of 2 rescues I took in, but Peony was allowed to barber her face as you can see in this pic


----------



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

That sounds exactly what is happening. 3 of the four girls have quite large patches around that area behind her ears. One is patch less, but she has a small bite/cut on her leg (perhaps from having a bit of a tiff with the barbering habit!) she sort of mounts the others... No barbering is happening anywhere else on their body.. So sounds most likely it's Glitter doing it to the others! Thank you for your help! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

That sounds exactly what is happening. 3 of the four girls have quite large patches around that area behind her ears. One is patch less, but she has a small bite/cut on her leg (perhaps from having a bit of a tiff with the barbering habit!) she sort of mounts the others... No barbering is happening anywhere else on their body.. So sounds most likely it's Glitter doing it to the others! Thank you for your help! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Looks like barbering. If the skin is healthy that's what it is. If there are scanned and itching it could be wrong worm. But healthy skin with no itching is barbering. And you can use a bitter spray or gel to stop it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Scabs sorry on phone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

